# ML don't do's!!!!!!!!!!!



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

A friend sent me this. Some people blame manufactures about accidents or so called "failures," but if you don't pay attention or know what you're doing than bad things can happen!


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Good Lord!!


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

Dunkem said:


> Good Lord!!


that smokeless powder one was pretty intense huh!!!


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

Wow, that is crazy. Great video.


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

Dang! Some good reminders! The smokeless powder was crazy...


----------



## mcc9 (May 20, 2008)

Wow, that is crazy!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

wow that was mind blowing


----------



## elkman (Sep 1, 2013)

Thanks. Nice reminder.


----------

